# Overseed Fail



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

So I aerated and overseeded TTTF back in the early part of Sept and had an initial green up but we had a mini heat wave and zero rain over the past 3 weeks and it appears to have failed in most parts. (even in the aeration holes) I have been watering but apparently not enough. We are supposed to get some rain this weekend finally so I was contemplating doing another aeration pass and reseeding again.

Is it too late to try again? Highs will be in the 70's next week with lows in the 50's.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Go for it! I overseeded in early September and have had success. But there are a few bare spots where I had spotsprayed with glyphosate and the germination there is uneven. So I will be putting a little more seed in those areas on Saturday. Next week's forecast has rain on a number of days. Looking forward to the wet days!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

It has been horribly dry in my neck of the woods too. It seems like I can't get enough water on the ground. Really frustrating. 
Go for it while you can! We only have a brief window to make these things happen.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I dont think aerating again is really necessary?

Throwing seed down is a good idea, just rake it in and make sure you water better.

Your seeds not going to grow better magically because there's a bunch of 3" holes in your ground..its going to grow better because your ground isnt compacted...which you already dealt with the initial aeration. I highly doubt much of any seed that falls into an aeration hole is actually going to grow, once you water and the soil fills back in no seed thats supposed to be buried 1/4th inch MAX is going to germinate and reach the surface from 2-3 inches down.

I mean if you have access to an aerator for free go for it, but i wouldnt bother renting one again.

Water sounds like your problem, not compaction.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For your area, I think you still have time, but dont delay and ensure the soil remains moist thru the day.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree with FuzzeWuzze. Just seed and water.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'll have to disagree. Almost all my aeration holes have sprouts of fescue coming up very well, and yes those holes were 2 inches down. My seed that was lying on the ground is still there not germinated. 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch covered will also germinate. But from my account the fescue germinated in the holes in 5.5 days and has withstood the drought because of the deeper roots and moisture/nutrients the holes are holding.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Also the best 30 dollar investment you can get from Walmart is an orbit digital water timer. Love it


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have seen seeds germinate in the aeration holes. But I have not seen them survive long term. The hole will collapse at some point and kills the crown.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

They've already grown out of the hole past the crown. They look pretty healthy to me. But who knows they could die.. That would be my luck


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Regardless if its growing fine doing this, your not going to get a dense lawn by poking a billion holes in it and throwing seed in them. Your just going to end up with a patchy lawn with twice as many clumps everywhere like your image.

The better practice is proper top dressing with peat or topsoil/compost for uniform growth across your entire yard and proper watering.

Those area's are probably only growing because it stayed wet long enough to germinate deeper down.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Regardless if its growing fine doing this, your not going to get a dense lawn by poking a billion holes in it and throwing seed in them. Your just going to end up with a patchy lawn with twice as many clumps everywhere like your image.
> 
> The better practice is proper top dressing with peat or topsoil/compost for uniform growth across your entire yard and proper watering.
> 
> Those area's are probably only growing because it stayed wet long enough to germinate deeper down.


I just successfully seeded an acre lawn like this. It may not be as thick as I want it by year 1, but it will be after year 2. I'm not slice seeding and acre and I'm definitely not throwing peat moss out over an acre when this is working. Farmers and lawn professionals have been doing this with success for decades. But I'm just a dude..😎 that farms occasionally..


----------

